# Sir Vape - Kylin RTA thread



## ettiennedj

I see these are starting to fly on the classifieds. Spoke to Craig at Sir Vape this morning and waiting for feedback before I decide to take a loss on this tank. Willing to give the Ammit dual a shot cos the single coil version I have is awesome so hoping the Sirs will come to the party and do a swop for me.


----------



## BigGuy

Hey folks sorry for the late reply but i have only returned from a short holiday to the Cape.

If i can ask for those that are experiencing issues with leaking to let me know what cotton and what juice you are using i have looked into this on the overseas threads and they all say the same that i have found "they get condensation build up but do not leak" I have a stainless steel one and have condensation build up but no leaking at all. Tomorrow being Wednesday 3rd i will do a wicking tutorial on the kylin to show you how i wick the Kylin. 


As i said please send me what juices you are using and what cotton you are using please so that i can start figuring out if there is a common cause. If not log on to my YouTube channel tomorrow night for a wicking tutorial.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ettiennedj

@BigGuy , using 70/30 ratio juices and cotton bacon v2. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju

Cotton bacon V2 first 2 times and kendo cotton after that, cran-apple loaded 70/30 still leaking. Re wicked it 4 times now all in different ways 







It's a bit more than condensation in my eyes. Luckily it stays under the tank 99% of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justink

Using cotton bacon v2 and 70/30 juice, have already tried all the methods to curb the condensation/leaking to no avail. So disappointed coz, damn, the the flavour! 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Justink said:


> Using cotton bacon v2 and 70/30 juice, have already tried all the methods to curb the condensation/leaking to no avail. So disappointed coz, damn, the the flavour!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Have you tightened your 510 pin?


----------



## Justink

Yup, Tightened 510 pin, repositioned coils as suggested (both duel and single) tried 3mm, 3.5mm and 4mm ID, tried an array of different wire styles, clapton, fused, flat, alien stanard etc used more wick and less wick. had already taken out, cleaned and reseated the insulator to see if that was the problem. It's not leaking from the afc holes, which would indicate a leak from incorrect wicking, but from underneath in between the afc ring and the base, same as the other pics in this thread.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Same here @Justink

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Sir Vape If its wicked wrong it would leak out air flow slot correct?

But everyones (including mine) is leaking out the bottom of the RTA between the bottom and afc ring gap.


----------



## ettiennedj

Clouds4Days said:


> @Sir Vape If its wicked wrong it would leak out air flow slot correct?
> 
> But everyones (including mine) is leaking out the bottom of the RTA between the bottom and afc ring gap.
> 
> View attachment 93421


Following my call this morning it is clear they think we are all wicking incorrectly. Willing to give their method a try but if it doesnt work then expect them to come to the party. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Creating this thread in the Sir Vape subforum to house several posts from another thread in the general forum that are Sir Vape related.

Am going to move the Sir Vape related posts here in a few minutes. They will appear above this one.

May I ask that the "Sir Vape related" discussions continue here because this is the Sir Vape subforum where the company can discuss freely the products they sell and their services to customers, who have bought the product

Tagging @Sir Vape and @BigGuy to keep them in the loop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

V2 kyling with top fill cap comming out. Know about it?


----------



## Vitblitz

it definitely leaks, no matter what you do.


----------



## Waine

I have had mine for 3 days. No leaking. Try packing in more cotton. Stuff the cotton into the juice flow control holes. Then dig it out with a sharp instrument until its fluffy. Trim off excess and gently pack back the excess.

I think the trick lies in the way you wick through the juice control holes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Waine said:


> I have had mine for 3 days. No leaking. Try packing in more cotton. Stuff the cotton into the juice flow control holes. Then dig it out with a sharp instrument until its fluffy. Trim off excess and gently pack back the excess.
> 
> I think the trick lies in the way you wick through the juice control holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There was a problem with some of the first batch Kylins.
I managed to get the leaking/condensation down a bit by inhaling alot of the excess vapour out during my drags.
But there is still alot of juice then is acceptable.

I got hold of Vandy Vapes and was asked to submit a couple of pics of the barcode, authentication hologram sticker, the bottom of my tank and my build with how its wicked.
They are sending me a replacement deck which confirms that there were issues with some decks.

So you might be one of the unlucky few like me that have recieved these faulty decks and it doesn't matter what you do it will always leak so i suggest you get a hold of Vandy Vapes to resolve this on
Info@vandyvape.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guilherme

Clouds4Days said:


> There was a problem with some of the first batch Kylins.
> I managed to get the leaking/condensation down a bit by inhaling alot of the excess vapour out during my drags.
> But there is still alot of juice then is acceptable.
> 
> I got hold of Vandy Vapes and was asked to submit a couple of pics of the barcode, authentication hologram sticker, the bottom of my tank and my build with how its wicked.
> They are sending me a replacement deck which confirms that there were issues with some decks.
> 
> So you might be one of the unlucky few like me that have recieved these faulty decks and it doesn't matter what you do it will always leak so i suggest you get a hold of Vandy Vapes to resolve this on
> Info@vandyvape.com



I bought it from Gearbest and Vandy Vapes will not give any support to my Kylin because of that, as it's stated at their page. I’m very disappointed with that. 
So, if someone can find a way to reduce the leaking I’ll be extremely happy. 
I’m using 70/30 and cotton bacon. I have tried every anti-leaking form of wicking I found at the internet, tried to remove and replace the 510 pin, even tried to put some plumbers tape at the 510 pin without luck. It always seems to have solved the problem but after two or three tanks refilled the problem comes again. I really think that it’s the wet vapor that’s condensing at the air flow tubes and going down, escaping through the gap between the base and airflow ring. But what’s making me think is that some guys do not have any leaking. Maybe the setup they use makes the vapor very dry or they naturally use the trick to continue to suck the vapor after releasing the power button. If I can, I’ll not change my way of vaping to reduce the leaking at this tank. It’s not pleasant to me to vape this way. I love the flavor of this tank and I would love to find a real solution that doesn’t involve buying another Kylin just to see if it leaks too.


----------

